# What do you do if you see SPAM?



## Plane Sailing

If you spot spam, please:

a) post in the thread to say that you're reporting it
b) report it

At the moment we're often seeing our 'reported posts' forum filling up with multiple reports of spammers from different people!

We appreciate your help in spotting spam, and this policy will help make sure that get exactly the right number of reports of spammy posts.

Thanks!


----------



## Rel

I would just add by way of clarification:

c) If you see in a spam post that somebody else has already reported it, don't feel the need to report it yourself.  Instead use that time to...

d) Enjoy a tasty beverage of your choice.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

So, the clever spammer will post his spam and then, under a different account post that he already reported it. 

This will give a clever spammer approximately 12.5 extra minutes of screentime, which roughly translates into 0.32 $ Cent of money, or 0.008 € Cent (conversion rate $/€ guessed, not googled)



If spammers just were clever, they could be rich!


----------



## Darkness

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> So, the clever spammer will post his spam and then, under a different account post that he already reported it.



While that's not likely to happen, you're certainly right that it could. For example, there's a spamming method where the first account starts a thread and asks for help with something; this post contains no spam links at all. Then the second account appears and posts a reply containing a spam link that's supposed to solve the original poster's problem.
Of course, it's unlikely that a spammer would put in a similar amount of effort just to spam EN World.

Anyway, there's a way to spot a report scam. If someone who has only 1 post claims to have reported something, you should assume that's not correct. You see, a report generates a post (by the reporting user) in the Reported Posts forum and thus, 1 report + 1 post saying 'Reported' = 2 posts.


----------



## blargney the second

Yeah, I had a rash of those on my site, Darkness.  They look innocuous at first...


----------



## Slife

Darkness said:


> Anyway, there's a way to spot a report scam. If someone who has only 1 post claims to have reported something, you should assume that's not correct. You see, a report generates a post (by the reporting user) in the Reported Posts forum and thus, 1 report + 1 post saying 'Reported' = 2 posts.




Hmm... so all those members overconcerned with postcount have an incentive to report spam.  I like it.


----------



## Plane Sailing

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> So, the clever spammer will post his spam and then, under a different account post that he already reported it.




Happily we seem to be getting persistent but stupid spammers - probably spambots.


----------



## Darkness

Slife said:


> Hmm... so all those members overconcerned with postcount have an incentive to report spam.  I like it.



Apparently, these times are gone now that we have the EN World 2 software upgrade; I just saw a report by a guy with 0 posts.


----------



## Dog Moon

Slife said:


> Hmm... so all those members overconcerned with postcount have an incentive to report spam.  I like it.




Actually, if the thread is completely deleted, the postcount +1 for typing in reported will go back -1 when the thread is deleted because it's as if the spam message and the reported message never existed in the first place.


----------



## Darkness

Dog Moon said:


> Actually, if the thread is completely deleted, the postcount +1 for typing in reported will go back -1 when the thread is deleted because it's as if the spam message and the reported message never existed in the first place.



Yep. Only the Report was a lasting increase.


----------



## Asmo

I reported http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge/247553-download-watch-movies-2008-a.html as spam and posted in the thread that I´m reporting it.
It´s still up; did I do anything wrong?
(I´ve seen spam reported and taken away during this time, so I´m guessing that something is wrong) 

Asmo


----------



## Umbran

Asmo said:


> I reported http://www.enworld.org/forum/media-lounge/247553-download-watch-movies-2008-a.html as spam and posted in the thread that I´m reporting it.
> It´s still up; did I do anything wrong?
> (I´ve seen spam reported and taken away during this time, so I´m guessing that something is wrong)




No, what you're seeing is the fact that the process for dealing with things that get through the filters is manual.  It depends on a mod seeing your reported post.  Whoever was dealing with spam posts since your report may simply not have looked at your report, or somesuch.

We'll get it - eventually.  Have no fear.


----------



## Nifft

Apparently reporting a post as spam counts as posting.

So I must wait 30 seconds between typing "spam spam spammity spam" in the report window, and typing "reported" in the quick reply box.

This is annoying. Please fix.

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Piratecat

Type "reported" first, I think. Then you can report the post. Maybe a little more palatable - or not. 

Thank you for reporting it!


----------



## Nifft

Piratecat said:


> Type "reported" first, I think. Then you can report the post.



 Ah, that'll work.

Though it feels slightly dishonest to say "reported" when I have not, in fact, reported it yet ... maybe I'll say "reporting".

Thanks, -- N


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Just out of curiosity...if you see someone doing a spam-storm, do you report ALL of the posts, or just the account?

I ask because there's someone called nanzheng doing just that right now, and I know I've reported about 6 or so of the 18 posts I've seen.

(I don't want to be a noodge, just trying to be helpful.)


----------



## Darkness

We can delete all of a spammer's posts at once, so reporting one post should normally be enough. Of course, it can't hurt to point out in the report that the spammer has made more posts.


----------



## CapnZapp

Nifft said:


> So I must wait 30 seconds between typing "spam spam spammity spam" in the report window, and typing "reported" in the quick reply box.



As long as you don't mix the two messages I'd be happy.


----------



## jaerdaph

I don't like spam. 

(test post)


----------



## Aegeri

It has taken me this long to notice this thread and now I feel bad. I was confused why people were posting in spam threads, because I've never liked to encourage the sodding things by posting to them. Someone should have just PMed me that my reports were adding to a pile of them!


----------



## Piratecat

Another way to let people know it's reported is to report the post and then give the spammer XP. I know, I know, but it lets other folks know you caught it without bumping the thread or adding weird posts that later seem out of context. The XP goes away when we spam-ban the guy.


----------



## DumbPaladin

If you see Spam, send it to Hawaii.  Hawaii ingests Spam the most out of any of the 50 US states, and I doubt any other country is crazy enough to eat it.

I actually learned how to report spam by watching the people who have been here longer do it -- but once in a while, I must admit, it is tempting to respond to the idiot spammer.  And then report it.


----------



## Piratecat

No harm done if you do, but try to restrict it to threads that a spammer starts. If you comment on spam that's buried in an unrelated thread, things get a bit confusing once the spam is removed.


----------



## DumbPaladin

I've actually never seen spam posted in the middle of an ongoing, otherwise-useful thread ... but I'll be sure to remember to leave it alone.


----------



## covaithe

I'm the moderator of the Living 4th Edition forum, and when someone reports spam within that forum, I get an email with a link to the post or thread, which I can then go and delete.  

But I don't have the authority to ban users.   When spam gets reported in our subforum and I delete it, does the spam report still make it into the general queue, so that you guys see it and do the appropriate things?  Or should I leave it alone for you guys to handle it?  Or escalate it somehow?  

Spam isn't a big problem in that forum; there have only been a handful of reported posts over several years, but it's happened two or three times recently, including once this morning, so I thought I'd get around to asking if I've been handling it right.


----------



## Darkness

When I see a spam report leading to a deleted post, I generally assume someone else banned the spammer.  So if you want to ensure the spammer gets banned, maybe send a short PM to a global moderator. ("I deleted spam posted by this 'Piratecat' bot. Please ban this silly spammer with extreme prejudice. Hurry, you fool, or he'll drown us all in competitively priced Lolcats!")


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Hey, just wanted to say nice, quick action on dumpseller1- I was in the process of reporting it when it got ganked!


----------



## Relique du Madde

What happens to the "spread it around xp count?" when the spambot vanishes?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Hey, just wanted to say nice, quick action on dumpseller1- I was in the process of reporting it when it got ganked!



Is that the most obvious spammer name ever? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Relique du Madde said:


> What happens to the "spread it around xp count?" when the spambot vanishes?



An angel gets its wings?


----------



## Relique du Madde

TarionzCousin said:


> An angel gets its wings?




Are they spam covered wings?


----------



## Lanefan

Relique du Madde said:


> What happens to the "spread it around xp count?" when the spambot vanishes?



You're giving xp to spammers???

Lanefan


----------



## frankthedm

Lanefan said:


> You're giving xp to spammers???
> 
> Lanefan



They deserve it more than those who ask for XP.


----------



## GandalfMithrandir

> You're giving xp to spammers???
> 
> Lanefan




for example, the spammer that started the thread: it feels goood was a spammer and got up to level 2 before he was killed, also xp can be used to indicate that they were reported, and then there will be less of a trace left afterward to cause confusion.


----------



## Lanefan

GandalfMithrandir said:


> for example, the spammer that started the thread: it feels goood was a spammer and got up to level 2 before he was killed, also xp can be used to indicate that they were reported, and then there will be less of a trace left afterward to cause confusion.



Except that unlike regular D+D, there's absolutely no benefit here to letting the opponents level up before you kill 'em. 

Lanefan


----------



## Scott DeWar

ok, this looks like spam to me:
[sblock=possible spam]
News Feed Privacy Options
sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled june cabat - rose cabat for sale.
Today 02:15 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled satchel lotro granger - hobo international quilted satchel.
Today 02:15 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled free clutch patterns - ev clutch parts.
Today 02:14 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled imperialism ii trainer - ult smith functional trainer.
Today 02:13 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled escort bayan ilanlar zm r - mga tulang sa para sa bayan.
Today 02:13 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled wire money western union - texas weatherize stimulas money.
Today 02:12 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled rascal flats stand - pesh poles for flats boat.
Today 02:11 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled mimi vs biggs and wedge - the wedge in yuan plays.
Today 02:10 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled antonella pesci wallet - nike wallets.
Today 02:10 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled francesco biasia aeryn hobo - hobos chicago.
Today 02:09 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled 1969 duffle bag - personalized rolling duffle.
Today 02:08 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled club car and carryall - club cart carryall.
Today 02:08 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled corpus christi flats fishing - ecycling big flats ny.
Today 02:07 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled lottery ticket holder - annual wdw pass holder benefits.
Today 02:06 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled puppy slippers in purse - seaward slipper.
Today 02:05 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled western hobo bag - hobo boats.
Today 02:05 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled moura pochettes - mourra pochettes publications.
Today 02:04 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled balmain hospital sydney - life in balmain 1930s.
Today 02:04 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled ionia sentinenel standard weekender - pjstar weekender.
Today 02:03 PM sdffdsalsdfaj has posted a new blog entery entitled plombier compagnon - montr al birth compagnon.
[/sblock]
I was looking at the achievemnt leaders list and saw this person ahead of me and check them out. Tha tis what i found on the profile page.


----------



## Umbran

Blog posts can be reported, just like message board posts.  

If you see a spam blog entry, report it, and we'll handle them.


----------



## Scott DeWar

i went  to here and  you can see several blogs that are probably spam. do you want to investigate thes, or shall i go through and look for spam blogs?

it looks like you guys are lookinto it. i saw Darjr was at fsdasdfsafdasd's sight (Iwonder if there is an ghjkl; somewhere).


----------



## Relique du Madde

Spammer said:
			
		

> In fact, if the wire is removed, the number of a message type in the reported return -1 when the thread was deleted because it is as if the spam message and the message reported never existed in the first place.
> 
> [ SPAM LINK REDACTED ]





LOL  I just have to say... that spammer was funny.


----------



## zepherusbane

This thread is making me hungry for a fried SPAM sandwich.


----------



## Herzog

Although I think using the XP method when reporting spam avoids leaving thread clutter, how about the 'report' button leaving behind a 'reported' message simmilar to the xp message immediately?


----------



## hafrogman

Herzog said:


> Although I think using the XP method when reporting spam avoids leaving thread clutter, how about the 'report' button leaving behind a 'reported' message simmilar to the xp message immediately?



While that would be fine for spam, the same report function is used for abusive/harassing behavior.  Having little 'reported' notes pop up in the middle of an already temperamental situation could easily devolve things into all out flame wars.


----------



## Thorkull

*PM Spam?*

How do we report a PM if we suspect it's a spammer?


----------



## Lwaxy

Eternity?  

Just delete it in that case, otherwise report it.


----------



## Scott DeWar

If a spammer spams your thread, can the author of the thread delete that post?


----------



## Umbran

Nope.  The OP does not have editorial rights beyond those of other users.


----------



## Scott DeWar

huh, thought Morrus had set that up


----------



## Umbran

Not to my knowledge.  

I imagine such a function could get ugly very quickly - the major thing for spam posts is not deleting them (which is nice for your thread, I admit), it is "spambanning" them, so they can't post any more.  Now imagine an edition war thread or two where the OP decides he's going to start editing out opinions he or she doesn't like what someone is saying.  For sure, they would get caught, but it would be messy.


----------



## Scott DeWar

makes sense. by the way, I just reported Dia67na.


----------



## Nagol

Scott DeWar said:


> huh, thought Morrus had set that up




I _think_ it's being set up for people to control their threads in the "Playing the game" section as one of the rewards for the Kickstarter.


----------



## Scott DeWar

ohhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Poline

OK. it will be done


----------



## Pendrake Utherman

DumbPaladin said:


> If you see Spam, send it to Hawaii.  Hawaii ingests Spam the most out of any of the 50 US states, and I doubt any other country is crazy enough to eat it.



I hear spam is really popular in Korea. jus sayin


----------

